# 1 year stack



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't think I have posted a stack of Remy lately. Here he is at 1 year (well, two days shy!). He is ~75lbs and just under 26" at the withers.

Interested in hearing technical critiques, the good and bad.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

all i can say if he looks good. i like how he has a more solid look to him than most White GSDs i've seen.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree, can't comment on the structural conformation other than he looks put together well-strong pasterns and I do like the set of his ears, his nose/eyes, lips~ nice and dark! 
Coat looks healthy and his weight is perfect, IMO. You did a great job stacking him, too.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

He's very nice, in my untrained, unexpert opinion. 

He has nice thick legs compared to other WGSDs I've seen. Gorgeous!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I agree, can't comment on the structural conformation other than he looks put together well-strong pasterns and I do like the set of his ears, his nose/eyes, lips~ nice and dark!
> Coat looks healthy and his weight is perfect, IMO. You did a great job stacking him, too.


 
oh yeah. cant forget that. his pigment is VERY nice. he's a very well put together dog.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't know much about conformation so with that said:

Really nice dog, I love the dark facial pigment. 

Maybe it's just me but he looks like he's standing easty westy?


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Fabulous! And this comes from someone who has a gorgeous white guy herself.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Syaoransbear said:


> I don't know much about conformation so with that said:
> 
> Really nice dog, I love the dark facial pigment.
> 
> Maybe it's just me but he looks like he's standing easty westy?


Thanks for the comments, he is definitely east-west. 

In addition to pigment and other things everyone said, I'm curious what else is good or bad. Thanks to those who took the time to comment!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Masculine young male with pretty good pigment. I would like to see a bit darker eye. OK withers with a slight dip behind the withers and he is a little roachy over the loin. Excellent position of a croup that could be a hair longer. Excellent front angulation though his upper arm is very short. Very good rear angulation. Yes, he is quite east/west which is his worst fault.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you so much! This is exactly what I was looking for! Now I am off to look up what half of this means exactly 

Thanks for taking the time to do this!


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

I read that the dip behind the withers can sometimes be corrected by more muscling. Is this true?


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

He is lovely
A friend of mine breeds WSS in Aus and they are gorgeous.
Good luck with him


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice withers and hind quarters. Slightly roachy back. Shallow chest but not bad. Paddle-foot. Slightly over weight? Nice neck and head. Not much front angulation.
Sounds like a lot of negatives but only one person's opinion.
I'd be happy to call him mine.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Nice withers and hind quarters. Slightly roachy back. Shallow chest but not bad. Paddle-foot. Slightly over weight? Nice neck and head. Not much front angulation.
> Sounds like a lot of negatives but only one person's opinion.
> I'd be happy to call him mine.


Really he is underweight if anything. Most people think he is 85-90lbs, and when I tell them he weighs 75 they don't believe me. He could stand to gain a few.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Michael,
He looks like many 12 mo old male dogs do....._young._
He is a nice, sound looking young dog.....congrats!


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you Robin!


----------

